

How A Tiny New Compose Window Could Reinvent Gmail - ChrisCinelli
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1672250/how-a-tiny-new-compose-window-could-reinvent-gmail

======
PeterWhittaker
Email is email. Chat is chat. Some of us prefer one to the other. Google is
forcing everyone to the same paradigm, the same user experience, whether we
want it or not.

As mentioned in another thread, there are enough little annoyances in Google
products nowadays that I am actively looking for alternatives.

